# Is it me or is it a very slow weekend with Lyft



## barzion (Mar 19, 2015)

I've been driving almost the whole day today and there hasn't been that much prime time going on for Lyft. Hopefully it'll pick up later when the clubbers come out.


----------



## BayArea Lyft Driver (Feb 26, 2015)

That's weird, Whenever I end up in San Francisco, I can't escape the pings.


----------



## jo5eph (Jul 14, 2014)

Orange county lyft can be slow at the same times uber is. Nothing out of the ordinary for me. In The areas i wait at, i see more of the uber drivers just hanging around while i am driving in and out picking up fares.


----------



## mizzrock (Jan 3, 2015)

BayArea Lyft Driver said:


> That's weird, Whenever I end up in San Francisco, I can't escape the pings.


I had pings back to back Sunday but not much prime time.


----------



## duggles (Aug 25, 2014)

My earnings in Denver have dropped 30% this last week. Now that the St Pattys period is over, and all the free ride promos have expired, and all the new drivers are sticking with Lyft because the rate is still 50 cents higher than Uber, there's no enough business to go around. Time between pings is longer, PT is less likely and more sporadic. Earnings are down. Tips, too. Used to get about 17% of total fares in tips, now with all the new Uber riders I'm down to 10%. It used to be 50-60% of rides tipped, now it's down to about 25%.


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

duggles said:


> My earnings in Denver have dropped 30% this last week. Now that the St Pattys period is over, and all the free ride promos have expired, and all the new drivers are sticking with Lyft because the rate is still 50 cents higher than Uber, there's no enough business to go around. Time between pings is longer, PT is less likely and more sporadic. Earnings are down. Tips, too. Used to get about 17% of total fares in tips, now with all the new Uber riders I'm down to 10%. It used to be 50-60% of rides tipped, now it's down to about 25%.


I started complaining about that the first week they started the onboarding promo. My income started decreasing immediately and into week two, I took a break. I don't need to drive, fortunately. But would like to. Just not going to sit in my damn car for $12 an hour gross. Ain't worth it. And it's double the trouble for me in an SUV. Hard enough to come out with a bigger ride on the smaller fares. I need them pretty much non-stop to justify being available.

The amount of cars is starting to dwindle already as the driver hordes start to figure out none of them are making any money. Might take a month or so to get back to the regular drivers.

I pity anyone who relies on this gig to make a living. It's way too sporadic to count on.

And yes on the onboarding of cheap ex-Uber pax taking the free fare spree and not tipping.

I don't know why these companies continue to **** up a good thing. They couldn't run this business any worse. It's a ****ing comedy of errors.


----------



## duggles (Aug 25, 2014)

scrurbscrud said:


> I don't need to drive, fortunately. But would like to. Just not going to sit in my damn car for $12 an hour gross. Ain't worth it. And it's double the trouble for me in an SUV.
> 
> I don't know why these companies continue to **** up a good thing. They couldn't run this business any worse. It's a ****ing comedy of errors.


Sounds like we're nearly in the same boat. Also drive an SUV. Great for the winter storms. Not so great when I've got downtime between pings and have to drive longer distances to get away from too many cars. My average for my time on the road last week, after tips and cancels are factored in, was about $13/hr net. Just doesn't feel good, and it's not motivating like $20/hr net is.


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

duggles said:


> Sounds like we're nearly in the same boat. Also drive an SUV. Great for the winter storms. Not so great when I've got downtime between pings and have to drive longer distances to get away from too many cars. My average for my time on the road last week, after tips and cancels are factored in, was about $13/hr net. Just doesn't feel good, and it's not motivating like $20/hr net is.


I ran into the same problems with Uber. About the time a full timer starts making acceptable money they onboard new drivers by the score and the amount of fares drops in half. Lyft is no better than Uber this way, and in fact many ways worse, because they are not as busy and they onboard not only new drivers, but all the Uber frustrated drivers in the process, which results in a far worse total fares position.

Lyft's most recent national onboarding scheme probably ****ed things up everywhere for Lyft drivers who were doing better prior. I don't know how this random flooding of drivers helps anyone. It's one of the most frustrating things in the biz. They have no business sense whatsoever, nor do they care. So I don't care either. **** it up all you please. Just don't count on me to cheerlead such pathetic business practices.

I'm actually considering going back to Uber for awhile to see if I can do better with the guarantees. Right now working guarantee hours, which I always work anyway when driving, is about $1000 gross a week. Between that and other hours running Lyft and Uber I can probably retrieve my gross fares back to the $1500 a week zone where I like to have it.


----------



## McGillicutty (Jan 12, 2015)

No matter where I am, I'm seeing pings from the same part of the city. I can be in the middle, 5min away, 15min away, 30min away and they still come from the same 2-3 areas of town. That tells me the demand curtailed after the free rides expired and the drivers who got their $1000 are back to Uber Vulture-ing the surges.


----------



## duggles (Aug 25, 2014)

Another over-saturated weekend of ride share. I'm not out there wasting my time... others are...


----------



## TeleSki (Dec 4, 2014)

I was off both my day and PM job today, so decided to drive. Had both Uber and Lyft apps on. I was hoping to get my first Lyft ride, but in 5 hours didn't get one in OC. I only did 5 Ubers, but had 2 good fares, which almost made it worthwhile.


----------

